# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zomer (Tilburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zomer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Reeshof, Huisartsen Stok en Zomer, Tilburg

Adres: Dubbeldamstraat 8-10, Tilburg


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zomer*

----------

